# 10,000 islands Fackahatchee



## mpl1978 (Apr 14, 2016)

Totally agree. I fished some back water near Big Cypress and despite tossing some soft plastic under the mangroves, it didnt produce. Lost an absolute slob off the mangroves on a gold spoon; some small snook on top water early. Spooked a lot of reds in skinny mud flats in protected, sunny areas, but they were spooked by the trolling motor. We were in 13ft gheenoe with no pole so the chances of sneaking up on any fish was scant. Curious about the pattern being away from the mangs? Warming up after the cold front? Any tips to be more productive in that area?


----------



## RunningOnEmpty (Jun 20, 2015)

mpl1978 said:


> Totally agree. I fished some back water near Big Cypress and despite tossing some soft plastic under the mangroves, it didnt produce. Lost an absolute slob off the mangroves on a gold spoon; some small snook on top water early. Spooked a lot of reds in skinny mud flats in protected, sunny areas, but they were spooked by the trolling motor. We were in 13ft gheenoe with no pole so the chances of sneaking up on any fish was scant. Curious about the pattern being away from the mangs? Warming up after the cold front? Any tips to be more productive in that area?


I used to get by pretty good with a trolling motor on my old Gheenoe in the Big Cypress area. Slow and steady is a must. I had days when the snook and tarpon would blow up on a fly right by the trolling motor.


----------



## tailchaser16 (Sep 23, 2008)

Good On Ya Mike..My old stomping grounds!! Now I only run south. 

MPL,
My guess exactly, they are warming up. Think of being in downtown NYC. Sun doesn't come in to street and its cold. Yet where the sun hits (central park), its warmer. Same principal! 
I know of a few shallow shorelines where the fish sit out off the groves rather then in. Summer time totally opposite


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

I love that area near Port of the Islands. I joined the 40" snook club there.


----------



## backbone (Jan 4, 2016)

Shadowcast said:


> I love that area near Port of the Islands. I joined the 40" snook club there.



Wait, wut?
There is a club for that?


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

A 40" fish (snook type) in the 10K is an outstanding catch... Go over to Stuart and they don't think a snook on fly is worth bragging about unless it's at least 20lbs... (they grow them big on that side of the state...).


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

backbone said:


> Wait, wut?
> There is a club for that?


He's just stating he's joined up with us big boys (and I'm not talkin about waist size either).


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

Mangrove Mike said:


> View attachment 56612
> finding plenty of snook in black water and creeks with current. Big reds in shallow muddy bays are there one day and not the next. We sight fish exclusively and the reds and snook have been off the mangroves making them harder to see and we have stepped on many. Jumped a nice tarpon the other day that would have completed my slam. Better weather and fishing than last year!!


Nice to see they are still bangin it there in the Fak. I got to get down there soon to wet a line for ole times sake and to say hi to my beloved dad, who use to take us boys there frequently when I was a kid growing up. Us boys ended up sprinkling his ashes in the Fakahatchee, at his request, when he was passing. I'm sure he's making sure all those snook are still being active. 

As the good Capt LeMay always mention.... "Be a hero and take a kid fishing!" They'll remember you for that! I promise you!


----------

